
Tesla’s Smart Summon feature is already causing chaos in parking lots - andrewbarba
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/30/20891343/tesla-smart-summon-feature-videos-parking-accidents
======
winternett
Tesla is quite irresponsible launching these kinds of features... I fear that
people are going to get hurt eventually. Simply claiming owners are
responsible for pushing the buttons is not enough. Tesla is not considering
that people can also be malicious and reckless with these types of features.
Roads are not ready for self driving technology, these systems also are not
covered properly by insurance and by fail safes. It will likely only take a
few more terrible accidents before this gets reigned in by laws, so I hope
Musk starts being more careful with gimmicky launches before automated driving
gets regulated out of the biz.

